# Poor Little Throw Away



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

But now our new addition to the family. 

Female, very pregnant cat. Seen the vet a little over 2 weeks ago and he said we had 1 week maybe 2 ... still waiting.

Her nipples are not big or enlarged, they even have a whiteish look to them. I seen rippling and movement like a jungle gym night before last. Last night a little rippling, she would lay on her chest and her back end would stick out funny. Not much licking down there yet, but a little. No signs of distress, just turned into my cat I guess, wants me with her, lays against me and licks me like crazy. She will also walk in a circle a couple times here and there, squat like to poop a couple times, but nothing else and stops. As of this morning and call from hubby about 11am she is still laying on her towel and sleeping.

With no idea of a delivery date I am not sure if this is the beginning and/or how much longer before actual contractions can start. I had to leave her today, daughter needed me to watch my grandsons so I won't be able to check on her until tonight.  I do plan on calling the vet tomorrow to let him know "still no babies" but I guess I'm just looking for some morale support too. I found another forum before this one, didn't notice right away they were spaying advocates and could be really nasty. So here I am, I think where I should have been all along. Oh and yes, she is scheduled for spaying as soon as babies are weaned. 

Do you think she is close? Never seen the rippling in a cat before so I figure this is part of the labor process - if so, is it usually a day or so after that? ugh! so confused and worried for her. 

Thank you for any hints/answers your able to give me.
~Sherry~


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

horserescue said:


> But now our new addition to the family.
> 
> Female, very pregnant cat. Seen the vet a little over 2 weeks ago and he said we had 1 week maybe 2 ... still waiting.
> 
> ...


Sorry I cant realy help but Im sure someone will be along soon  welcome to the mad house by the way


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Can't help you, I'm afraid, but I am happy that little girl lost has found a helping hand and a warm and loving home to have her babies.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just for the record, most are spaying advocates here as well, but if someone tossed her out, pregnant and unloved, to fend for herself, and you took her in, then good on you for welcoming her into your hearts and home. I don't think anyone could give you a hard time about this---it was hardly your doing, and she's so far along, it wouldn't be safe to have stopped the process.

There are a lot of people on here who breed professionally and have been through this countless times, so they'll be able to tell you explicitly what to watch for and all that. From reading all these threads myself (as I love kittens and love to learn), I know you need to have a quiet place for her to give birth, preferably something with sides so the kittens don't squirm out. You'll need a lot of towels and I think people recommend layers of newspaper underneath. There's something about a "show" you should be on the lookout for---mucous plug, I think. But enough of my babbling--someone better will be here soon to actually be useful


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry I'm not alot of help either, the only pregnant cat I had was a farm cat years ago, she was very private about it. Saying that, she managed it 3 times with no intervention succesfully so take heart your girl could manage just fine  The world needs more people like you for all those needy animals out there 

Edit- we ant pics please of mum & babies


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Hi! Kudos to you for taking in the little darling. I was in the same shoes as you - adopted a cat who turned out to be pregnant.

If you see the kittens moving, her belly "rippling", that occurs when she is at least 7 weeks along. Sometimes you can't see the kittens moving, only feel them, until she is ready to pop, tho.
She should be displaying nesting behalves - getting into cupboards, boxes, closets -- anything that is dark and cave like.
Make sure you have a birthing-box set up in a quiet room/corner of the house. But don't be surprised if she disregard it and decides to give birth in your bed instead.

When my Bella went into labor it was the middle of the night, she scratched at her letterbox and then climbed into my bed and curled up beside me. When I stroked her under the blanket I noticed her rump was damp. It was her first litter and she was very distressed and wanted me there and to help her make the pain go away.

You will know when the labor starts, it will be obvious. The best thing you can do for her then is to stay calm, and sooth her. Getting nervous or scared for her and the kittens won't help her at all. She needs to feel that everything will be ok.

Complications can happen, but most cats go through labor without any problems. Just keep an eye on her, have towels ready, maybe a notebook and a digital scale to put down when the kittens were born and their weight.

Hope my post helped a little, and keep us posted about your cat and her kittens


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. As stated, you will find the majority of people on here are spaying advocates - as you are yourself - the more you live with unneutered cats the more strongly you see the benefits I think.

As above, the rippling is most likely the kits moving. A wardrobe is a good nest site as it is dark, protected and private. See the sticky about what to have in the birthing box above so you are prepared but newspapers and vetbed are a good combination, towels if nothing else, but the claws can get hooked in them. Once she starts she probably won't want you to leave her and be warned that they give very little notice that the are going into labour, they can be asleep as normal, have a show and 30 mins later the first kitten can be arriving. 
She may go off her food and eat only little and often for 24 hours or so before labour I find.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. As stated, you will find the majority of people on here are spaying advocates - as you are yourself - the more you live with unneutered cats the more strongly you see the benefits I think.

As above, the rippling is most likely the kits moving. A wardrobe is a good nest site as it is dark, protected and private. See the sticky about what to have in the birthing box above so you are prepared but newspapers and vetbed are a good combination, towels if nothing else, but the claws can get hooked in them. Once she starts she probably won't want you to leave her and be warned that they give very little notice that the are going into labour, they can be asleep as normal, have a show and 30 mins later the first kitten can be arriving. 
She may go off her food and eat only little and often for 24 hours or so before labour I find.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the help, really appreciate it.

I do have her in the spare bedroom with 4 areas set up, been following her lead as to where she might want to be. Right now she is laying on the carpet beside the vent - guess she likes that heat coming out. We been keeping it warm, not to warm, but for her and the babies we know it can't be cold. Anyway, she is really clingy this morning, little meows and sitting right up against me. I do have 2 other cats in the house but they have not been introduced since BC was dropped off I want to wait until babies are born and doc does complete vet check on her. Yes, we decided that we are going to keep her, we already love her to death. Time to invest in "cat litter" - 3 cats I will definitely go through it. 

Anyway she is doing good this morning, I am more anxious than she is and trying not to show it.  Still rippling this am, she starts to sit but with her butt off the floor - think maybe she is experiencing the plug or water wanting to come out??? She will circle once, squat then circle again, squat - she will do this about 3 or 4 times then just lay or completely sit and stare off into space. 

Here is a picture of BC - taken on November 13. I'll keep you all posted as to how she progresses. Thanks again for all your help and imput.

** Give me a pregnant horse and I know what to do, give me a pregnant cat and I am baffled. **


----------



## amyrj16 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know it maybe on your mind but maybe not, but if you want to give away any kittens p=please keep me in mind. Think about it.

Amy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hi how is she today._


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

aahhh brave mummy cat... she looks beautiful even in labour i can see why you love her so much already. hoping everything goes okay for her xxx


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

BC still pregnant. Seems to be doing fine, it's me that is turning into a basket case. lol

Thought she was having contractions Saturday night/ Sunday morning but they stopped. Either she stopped them or it was just "wishful thinking" on my part. 

I took the litter out of her litter box and put in shredded newspaper (she was laying in the litter, even dirty yuk). She has been laying in that although she did not want that much paper in it so she threw it out. lol Now she has a small littler box to do her business in, hopefully she won't try and lay in that one. 

I tried taking her temp but my hands and arms got the worst of it so I gave up. Sure wish she would let me, then we would have some idea. Still shows no sign of distress, very clingy yet, won't stop licking me. She is still eating, although not as much. Drinking quite a bit more than she was. Nipples are still not enlarged but mammary glands are getting to be a big size.

Thank you for asking and caring. Hopefully soon I can post that we have been blessed and show pictures.

~ Sherry ~


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

BC Update as of 12/15/2011 - Still pregnant. That cat is something else. I swear she just likes to see me get excited and panicked at the same time. I feel it is getting close.

Day before yesterday she was going back and forth to the litter box. Not going in it, well actually she would put her front paws in it and her butt on the floor and just sit. Then she would go back and lay on the vent, yep her new place is laying on the floor vent. I guess she can't make up her mind as to where she wants to be. Anyway, her breathing got a little faster for a little while then slowed again.

Yesterday morning I could hear her meowing from the kitchen, had to get that coffee going then went to check on her. She meowed for a little bit, kept rubbing up against me for attention and would stick her butt up when I would pet her. Then after a few minutes she went back and laid back down.

Hubby watched her for me yesterday since I had to go into Jacksonville and watch my grandsons. Talked with hubby throughout the day and nothing but sleeping (at least everytime hubby looked in on her). Since she wasn't doing anything I decided to stay in Jacksonville for the night, had an opportunity to meet Patricia Cornwell and get a book signed. An amazing night. Now I just have to get through today of babysitting then I can go home and check on BC for myself. Hubby says she hasn't started doing anything as of right now, so I think she just might be a sweet girl and wait for me to get home. But then again it could still be a day or two or three????? ugh, I want babies. 

That's the update as of right now. I'll keep you all posted as to how things are going. Thanks for being such a wonderful place to go, really appreciate all the support and kindness.

Hugs!
Sherry

P.S. Wanted to include a pictue of her - she now lays down while she is drinking. lol (hope it goes through)


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hows it going has there been any more news


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

Still no babies but I think she may be going into labor finally. She is having mild contractions right now, licking herself like crazy. Definitely a strange one. I have never seen an animal sit during contractions but she is, sitting lopsided but still sitting. 

I had to take a little break, floor gets might hard and need to get coffee going, I think it will be a very long night. Just hope it doesn't stop.

I'll check in later with update if she gives me a chance otherwise as soon as I can I will pop in and let you all know how it's going. If we get babies tonight I will post pictures.

Hope mommy has no problems, so far so good.

Thank you all for being there for me and BC. 

~ Sherry ~


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Hi there, when my cat was having kittens she wouldn't leave my side and decided at the very last minute to have them on my bed!! I then brought her bed food and water etc upstairs and there she happily stayed until the little hooligans started exploring! So they all came downstairs, i kept her son then had her spayed good luck it is an amazing experience:thumbup1:


----------



## meecatz (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww I love new addictions!


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

As of 8:06am - still no babies. Still having very mild contractions and have not seen the "plug" as of yet. BC still licking but so far nothing major. Guess this is stage 1 and can take 12-24 hours??? If I'm right maybe tonight will be the night.


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

BC Update: Still no babies. She was having mild contractions for 2 days and thought it was time for vet check. Babies and mommy are doing great, he said looks like possibly false labor. That would be BC, loves to drive me crazy. Babies are still moving like crazy and looks like they are getting ready to get into position.... so ..... more waiting. I think she is waiting for Christmas Day since we won't be home much of the day - visiting grandsons and daughters. 

Anyway, she is doing great just not wanting to share her babies with me yet. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Every time i see you have posted i get excited thinking shes had them !!!!!!,,_


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

I keep getting excited too every time I think she might be having stronger ones to break that darn water .... ugh! I am more anxious every day and I try not to be. lol

Hubby keeps telling me Christmas Day! She just can't - how will I ever leave her to go see grandsons and bring them their presents. I keep asking her to "please break your water and have the babies tonight" - she just won't listen. 

Still keeping fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## pippa234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Aww bless, hope all goes ok, what a lovely picture, she looks like she has settled like tinks did, i'm sure when the babies arrive (on christmas day) hehe you will have the best christmas present ever!!!

Have been through the same as you recently so drop me a pm if in doubt, tinks has only had problem pregnancies so i somehow seem to know now when people describe their cats behaviour if it's different to tinks it must be normal!!! xx


----------



## horserescue (Dec 7, 2011)

Still no babies. BC is still eating and drinking. I have noticed that she is cleaning herself more than usual (stomach, bottom area and back). I have also noticed that when I look at her it seems like she is starting to tremble (hair moves like crazy). It only does that periodically, not for long periods at a time. She still has what seems like mild contractions but nothing steady or big. And she is sleeping quite a bit more. Talked to vet a few days ago and he said everything seems fine, babies are still moving like crazy so just watch her. Watch for distress, discharge, and to call if I just seem nervous or anything. We have a great vet, I do drive him crazy with phone calls but he seems to not mind at all, he just laughs at me.  

Anyway, do you think this means she is getting close? Hubby and I are going to give her until Saturday (unless we notice anything) and then have her see the vet again. I just wish I knew when she got pregnant???? or let me take her temp, but she will have nothing to do with that - have the scratches to prove it. lol

That's the latest, still watching her, talking to her and loving her, but really wish she would hurry up - I'm getting exhausted. 

More updates soon.

12:21 am - decided that since I am in with her I put litter in her box (was using newspaper because she kept laying in it whether clean or dirty), well after she went pee in it and covered it she started licking it and eating it. Calling vet in the morning. So now I put it down for her about every hour and take it back up again. geez what a night.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Any further news?


----------

